# porch molding: leave as is or add some detail



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi all,

I hope I am not breaking any rules, since I posted about this in the general forum.

I am using AZEK, a composite.




















None of the nails are driven completely in, so I need to decide now if I should add a profile to these pieces. 

I am pleased with how things look, although I know I need to address the top right corner. I've been a bit timid with these expensive pieces (at least for me, $21.00 for an 8' piece is a lot). For the top corner, I need to get my compass and scribe the contour of the post.


So would you add a profile to these pieces? what kind? thanks for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well since nobody has thrown out any ideas I'll start off with a couple. First off that's a real nice job you did on the framing Joe. Looks great! Is the top header flush with the two outer vertical posts? In the first picture it looks set back 3/8 or 1/2 inch on the left side. That would make making corner blocks difficult but not impossible. Scribe the outer edges where the stucco pilasters flare out with a compass and cut rosette corner blocks with a saber saw or even a coping saw. Then , how about tacking up some 3/4" primed and painted quarter round along the top against the soffit and down both verticals. A strip of shoe molding along the bottom, run a bead of white latex caulk to fill in any remaining gaps and call it a day! Just a thought.

On second thought, I keep looking at that second photo and the vertical gaps aren't that bad. I might be tempted to just run a nice bead of caulk up each side, put some painted quarter round along the top edge, and just enjoy my porch in bug-less harmony. That'd certainly be the quick and inexpensive way.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey John, thanks for the reply 

before












after, using compass


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would definitely use molding that you could cut/carve to match the uneven house.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use a small quarter round plastic moulding along the top, as it looks pretty straight. Along the walls I would use white Polyseamseal caulk.












 







.


----------

